# Range rover sport



## Mattvdavies (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi all

I am not cosidering during a range rover sport..however the list of vehicles says sports are for uberblack. Does this mean the vehicle cannot be used for uberx? Or is X and black both available??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mattvdavies said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am not cosidering during a range rover sport..however the list of vehicles says sports are for uberblack. Does this mean the vehicle cannot be used for uberx? Or is X and black both available??


You can drive x with a Rolls Royce if you want to. Uber won't object.
They will even let you do Uber Pool rides with it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> You can drive x with a Rolls Royce if you want to. Uber won't object.
> They will even let you do Uber Pool rides with it.


Suicide doors are banned though, I think that disqualifies some Rolls and Bentleys lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Umm as a former range Rover owner do not drive that car on uber x. That car cost more to drive then you'll get paid per mile


----------

